# HELP: re Craigslist ad ( little Malt and Bichon)



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I saw this ad for these two darlings near me... need to be rehomed as it is a no-pet apt. However the owner has stated nominal homing fee ( said whatever you think is fair). These drive me crazy because BAD PEOPLE love these! 
I tried to contact her via answering at Craigslist to suggest rescue OR very least to be sure to get vet references from potential adopters! BUT!! it won't let me answer/contact. I get pop up that says something about e-mail and default whatever. I've posted on facebook in hopes someone can get thru with suggestions and warning.
Anyone here know how I can get to contact via craigslist?

They are dolls! 
2 dogs, Maltese and Bischon


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This is very suspicious to me." Neither dog is neutered, but they aren't interested in mating" what? And this person has a bichon, but never learned to spell it. I don't know, but I think the ad is phony. It would be kind of hard to imagine...or maybe I just don't want to...that they could fall into worse hands. Anyway, I clicked on the reply and would have been able to send an e-mail. If you still can't I would be happy to convey your message, for what it is worth. They are two sweetie pies, but personally, I would be very cautious about dealing with these people. It could be that they are just not too bright, but I just get a real bad feeling.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you.. I decided to try a copy/paste to send from my email and I think it went thru. 
Oh yes.... any ad for a no/low fee pooch ad is fodder for bad people! ( At least in I know of a few incidents...( told by someone in animal care) and I know for a fact someone took a 'free to a good home" Chihuahua and turned around to sell it in an ad . but that's not the worst.. many sell to labs and the very worst... for "bait". 
Any time I see such ads I try to warn people to get vet references! 

Yes, this one did seem odd about the 'not neutered but no interest' but I only care that the owner if indeed valid but uneducated or whatever.. watches out for the well-being of these little ones. 
They're not very far from me... I wish I could go grab them but hubby said no more and he's right. I said I'd find GOOD home but he knows me!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

All you have to do is copy the email on the ad and paste it into your email, instead of clicking on the actual link. You need to have a Microsoft Outlook or Windows Live account set up for the link feature to work. I hope you can help these little guys!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Owner got back to me already and assured me that vet references would be required.... I feel better now!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I so hope they are at least well meaning people. They are such adorable little babies...oh, I hope they find a good loving home.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, they are so cute :wub: Hope they find a wonderful home.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anyone know the outcome of this listing?


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I sure hope these angels find safe harbor with a loving family. And soon.


----------

